# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Mago Migue: Tenacidad y Talento

## Rob Duchamp

Espero les guste :D

No podía decir que había asistido a atacamagica 2011 si no lograba entrevistar al menos a algún artista invitado, y lo hice, era muy difícil poder coordinar con los artistas aunque siempre dispuestos logre al menos un saludo para mi blog de otros. Cuando escuche a migue en su conferencia de inmediato... +INFO

----------

